# Ugg Boots



## gdf (3 Dec 2009)

Has anyone experience of ordering Ugg Boots from this website:
http://www.uggsbootsireland.com/  or any recommendations on legit web sites selling Ugg Boots


----------



## truthseeker (3 Dec 2009)

Dodgy site - registered in China.

All of the links on the right under Information lead you to rubbish.


----------



## missdaisy (3 Dec 2009)

I bought ugg boots from ebay and everything went smoothly! Just make sure it is from a reputable seller.


----------



## Locke (3 Dec 2009)

Be very careful where you buy from, see this story on SKY News today about scam websites.


----------



## Locke (3 Dec 2009)

Also look at this:

http://www.uggsbootsireland.com/page.html?id=3&zenid=44f4acebd6ce731aa2d34dd04ace292a

"This store is for demo purpose only. No order will be proceed."


----------



## karly (3 Dec 2009)

Anyone suggest a site where I can buy OGGETTI BOOTS for herself for Chrimbo?


----------



## butterfield (3 Dec 2009)

Have bought from this site in USA berkstore.com     Its in Rhode Island - they are genuine UGG boots.   I think shipping is $25 - only problem is credit card didn't work right - think its because address is Irish.  Anyway what I did was forward dollar draft and they sent boots on - no problem with customs as they put gift or used or something on it.  I found them very accommodating.


----------



## Complainer (5 Dec 2009)

butterfield said:


> no problem with customs as they put gift or used or something on it .


Always good to get in a bit of tax/customs evasion early in the Xmas season.


----------



## europhile (5 Dec 2009)

Am I the only one in the world you thinks Ugg boots are unsightly and do absolutely nothing for most women who wear them?


----------



## Tomodinhio (7 Dec 2009)

europhile said:


> Am I the only one in the world you thinks Ugg boots are unsightly and do absolutely nothing for most women who wear them?



Make that 2 of us.


----------



## MANTO (7 Dec 2009)

make that 3


----------



## Newbie! (7 Dec 2009)

4

They're not particularly nice on 12yr old girls but words fail me when I see them on adults...........................................


----------



## demoivre (7 Dec 2009)

europhile said:


> Am I the only one in the world you thinks Ugg boots are unsightly and do absolutely nothing for most women who wear them?



Depends on the [broken link removed].


----------



## europhile (16 Dec 2009)

Some tatty-looking scrubber?


----------



## galwegian44 (16 Dec 2009)

Boots..........what boots?



demoivre said:


> Depends on the [broken link removed].


----------

